# TTOC Committee Meeting Minutes?



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I've just been looking through the TTOC Committee meeting minutes and have noticed that the latest ones available are from 6th November 2012.

Has there not been a Committee meeting since then?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

There have been some (at least 3) committee Skype chats Peter which should have been minuted :?


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

Where can you read the minutes??


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

Have since found the minutes on the TTOC website...

Are these minutes approved at all? because all the ones I have read so far have no mention of being approved.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

When Mervyn was club secretary (until AGM 2012) we used to "nod" (figuratively speaking) and followed up on the minutes taken and actions proposed at the previous meeting/Skype chat. I can't recall if this was done since July 2012 :?


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Dani


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

is very simple......log into the ttoc site (need to be a member of course) and make a thread asking for the minutes from july 2012 onwards.....or pm a committee member for a link to them.

Edit: tbh Dani am suprised you don't know where they are hun :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> Edit: tbh Dani am suprised you don't know where they are hun :?


What?

I DO KNOW where they are Gazzer. Just that there were non circulated on the committee forum or via committee email since November 2012


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

What Dani says is correct - I know up to the point I had my access removed from the committee forum. If you look, the last minutes are dated 6-11-12 - none have been produced after this it seems. Regarding "approvoval", both the 6-11-12 and 24-10-12 minutes contain errors and miss out points that were made and should have been recorded. I'm sure they were approved by half the committee - just not the other half. There seems no desire to communicate the contents of later meetings.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: tbh Dani am suprised you don't know where they are hun :?
> ...


i was having a sly dig towards the committee hun.......certainly not you me owld fruity loop xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


I love you too :-* :-*

[not to self: make a bigger effort to understand English properly]


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Perhapse someone else on the Committee would like to fill us all in on what's been happening?

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Next day or two I'll get the later ones published to the members area.

Cheers.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Would it have been prudent for the secretary to email them to committee members/post them on the committee forum a couple of days after each Skype chat?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Would it have been prudent for the secretary to email them to committee members/post them on the committee forum a couple of days after each Skype chat?


Dani this is neither the time or the place to score cheap points. :?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Latest four documents now added to the Members Area.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Interesting concept that the Vice Chairman needs to go on the members area to be able to read the minutes of the last three or more Spype chats, which I couldn't attend due to holidays and work.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> Would it have been prudent for the secretary to email them to committee members/post them on the committee forum a couple of days after each Skype chat?


Yes it would. However, I do also have a life outside of the TTOC.

Furthermore, my aunty was in hospital from 6 February and I, along with the rest of my family, was visiting her. She unfortunately died just over four weeks ago. But since she went into hospital with only a broken hip, we had the ordeal of a post mortem taking place, with the consequence that her funeral only took place last week. We are now facing an inquest later in the year. So no, the minutes were not circulated or posted as the previous ones had been as, quite frankly, I had other things on my mind. But hey, you carry on with your cheap point-scoring.

The difference between you and I, Dani, is that I have actually made the effort to attend the Skype meetings, cancelling plans in order to do so. And tonight, when I had far better things to do, I have spent the night typing up the minutes from the last four meetings.

I trust you're happy with yourself.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sara, I am sorry that a close falily member of yours has died.

Perhaps if writing and sending out minutes is to much you shouldn't have asked for help.
Minutes should be approved and circulated to committee members BEFORE put up on the members area.

Regarding the little time you have for minute taking I noticed that you have time to do the marketing for EvenTT13 as it appears Thomas once again is not doing it. When John did this last year he got heavily criticised by Nick. Are you being now criticised by Nick?

As for me having had to miss three Skype chats; I have a right to work and to go on holidays without asking you


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

burns said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Would it have been prudent for the secretary to email them to committee members/post them on the committee forum a couple of days after each Skype chat?
> ...


Sara you have put it all in perspective , there are more importent things in life than a car club that some people can't be even bothered to turn up for the Skype meeting , hey yodah 
Everyone is entitled to time when they have lost some one at work let alone doing this in their own time


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Please may any concerns by committee members be aired at the committee meeting or the TTOC committee area.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> Sara, I am sorry that a close falily member of yours has died.
> 
> Perhaps if writing and sending out minutes is to much you shouldn't have asked for help.
> Minutes should be approved and circulated to committee members BEFORE put up on the members area.
> ...


I have said all I intend to say on the matter. I will not discuss this further on a public forum. Please consider your conduct.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

burns said:


> Please consider your conduct.


 :-*


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Dani (yodah whoever you are now pretending to be ) if work or holiday takes priority and if you can't make the meetings maybe you should consider stepping down from vice chairman , as Sara has done her best with a family bereavement and made all the meetings needed for the TTOC , just to add to that I have written an article for the next mag and guess who has helped me massively write it SARA ,I could not have done it without her and I was very aware of the Stress she was feeling at the time and she was still willing to help me as I couldn't have done it without her help,she even said apologised to me for the way she spoke to me when she didn't to need to ,bearing in mind she was helping me and the club write this when she was was going thought a hard time and she still gave 100 percent ,not happy mind she's buying a mk2 TT


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ding ding.......round three!!!

Peter asked a perfectly open question and got no responce! a very simple....sorry i or we havn't written them up yet would have sufficed. yet once again the bitterness and clear divide has spurted out to put you all to shame i am afraid and is very sad too see :? 
any rows or disagreements should be done in your own section on ttoc admin or whatever section it is and not in public!!

@paul i cannot for the life of me see why you feel the need to abuse Dani? in order to try to protect Sara!

@Sara, oh i am sorry for your loss hun a truly horrible time for you and the family at present (chin up girl big hugs)

right lawns to cut while the sun is shining 8)


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you Nick and Sara for sorting out the Committee meeting minutes - Due to recent events I think that they're more important now than they ever have been.

Disappointingly it seems, from reading this thread and the minutes, that now John's gone the Committee are looking for reasons to get rid of Dani too.

It would be foolish to dismiss peoples input to the club and their popularity for the sake of personal gripes.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Peter, forgive me, but this is another case of you inferring things that are simply not there. No-one has suggested getting rid of Dani, nor is anything being discussed other than the magazine and the EvenTT. If Dani feels that way, then maybe it is because she has not included herself in meetings. I have changed plans and cancelled commitments to attend them. And whilst you consider that minutes are now more important than ever, I must disagree. They are NOT more important than the people I love, nor are they more important than the work we still have to do. Would you rather have me spending time typing minutes (which are history before they are even prepared) or working to make your magazine and EvenTT perfect? Either way, I demonstrated yet further commitment to this club by cancelling my Friday night plans, and not the first time. I never expected thanks, but I certainly didn't expect the level of selfishness displayed on this thread.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Sara, I'm sorry to hear about your Auntie and didn't know your situation when I asked about the Committee meeting minutes.

My comment about getting rid of Dani was the general feeling that I got from reading this post and the minutes.

I certainly don't underestimate the amount of work that Committee members do.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

There is no mention of Dani in the last four sets of minutes (those that were missing until last night), other than when she has offered apologies. Therefore, any feeling you may have is either from reading this thread (where the first indication of animosity from a committee member is by Dani herself) or from the period you spent with her last Sunday. Methinks the latter. If Dani is feeling that her days are numbered, perhaps that's because she doesn't attend the meetings, makes scathing or smart comments on a public forum rather than raise them in the correct arena, and contributes to the committee forum to make only glib remarks. Constructive comments and assistance are always welcome, however, but both have sadly been in short supply. Despite all of this, there is no plan to oust Dani.

Please now allow us to get on with the tasks in hand, specifically getting your magazine together and planning your EvenTT.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

It was the part about Dani showing as available on Skype but not answering, which gave me the impression that people were looking for an issue.

As long as everything's done fairly then I don't have a problem.

I'll leave you to it.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

The Skype call needs to be activated by someone, who then invites others in. I don't pretend to know how it works - I just wait for the group to call me. In terms of the meeting you refer to, Dani was shown as available on Skype and was also logged into the committee forum, so was called via Skype by whomever activated the call as it suggested she was available. It was documented at the time as it would have been with any other committee member. Every other committee member who was online was on the call. Why shouldn't we have invited Dani into it?? It seems we're damned if we do, and damned if we don't.

Please, if you're going to draw inferences, make sure you're drawing the right ones. And lay off the conspiracy theories - I'm bored of them. :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Firstly, I would like to say that you seem to be doing a great job, Sara, despite all your problems. You're doing the marketing for EvenTT13, have contacted Gaydon, involving yourself with the magazine, sorting proof readers for A34 and many more things. All very commendable and a whole heap more than anyone would expect of a club secreatary?


> Would you rather have me spending time typing minutes (which are history before they are even prepared) or working to make your magazine and EvenTT perfect?


I've now had the chance to read the minutes which would have been better circulated amongst committee members before being published, wouldn't you agree?

I would have been able to address the following quote:


> Nick noted that Dani was shown as online and available on Skype, and was also logged into the
> committee forum. He rang her Skype phone but received no answer.


This creates something of a bad impression which could have been avoided, particularly because I had apologised prior to the Skype chat saying I wouldn't be able to make that date

If you or anyone else want to check: I'm shown as logged into Skype 24/7 as I'm using Skype not only for committee chats. Rather, I use Skype on my mobile for business and I also have a physical hardware Skype telephone in my office which I use a lot. Check it out, you'll find that I'm logged into Skype at any time of the day/week even when I'm aboard. 
In addition, I turn both my computers on in the morning and turn them off at night so if I've been on the committee forum during that day and have not closed down the tabs physically it would still show me as being actively on there. It does NOT mean however, that I'm physically available to accept incoming Skype calls (in the specific case of the 13th Feb 2013 I saw my regular late evening clients)

I would have assumed that Nick as a techie and administrator of the TTOC database/website is knowledgeable about these things. After all, when at the early times of committee Skype chats my mike failed once, Nick rang me back and I accepted the call on my Skype telephone! Putting the comment above in the minutes the way it was done may indeed lead to the assumption that I have no interest in taking part in committee chats, which is incorrect.
Please be so kind to correct the minutes of 13/02/2013 as they are giving the misleading impression that I deliberately ignore phone/Skype calls, which is and never has been the case.

As for the last two Skype chats; I have said that I can't make Fridays. This means I can't make Fridays so I was disappointed that the last two Skype chats were scheduled for Friday evenings.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> As for the last two Skype chats; I have said that I can't make Fridays.


Here's a list of the days that the Committee Meetings, posted on the TTOC Members area, have taken place.

Saturday
Monday
Thursday
Sunday
Saturday (AGM)
Tuesday
Monday
Thursday
Thursday
Sunday
Thursday
Thursday
Wednesday
Monday
Sunday (AGM)
Thursday
Thursday
Tuesday
Saturday (AGM)
Wednesday
Tuesday
Wednesday
Thursday
Friday
Friday

Not wanting to be accused of further conspiracy theories I'll let people draw their own inferences from this.

I think all that anyone expects is a bit of fairness.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Where previously we have been able to sit and wait for everyone to be available we are now in a position where things need to be sorted out promptly. So meetings have been suggested and where the majority of committee members can make a time and date we have simply gone with it.

I can't remember which is was but one of the last two or three meetings we put off as Dani said she was busy on a Friday but free the following week monday - thursday evenings. The meeting was called for Monday yet monday came and Dani then said she could only do Thursday (which I couldn't as it was my local meet). Now I understand Dani has clients in the evenings which can change from day to day as it did here, but we can't wait forever when a small number of committee members are now trying to get a magazine published and an event organised.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I was under the impression that Dani was resigning when the EGM failed at least that's what John said was going to happen . We get together when we can if people can't or won't that isn't a problem for us we don't hold grudges . We just get on with running the club .


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Come on burns your turn next :roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> I've now had the chance to read the minutes which would have been better circulated amongst committee members before being published, wouldn't you agree?
> 
> I would have been able to address the following quote:
> 
> ...


Would it not have been better to address this on the committee forum Dani?

I am more than aware of how these things work, I also leave my pc on for long periods of time which will also show me as 'available' on Skype too.

However you have missed the point that you were also logged onto the committee forum at this time, which is a live record (within 5 minutes) of people actually being logged into the forum. So it was a fair assumption to try and call you seeing as you were, or had been in the last couple of minutes, been sat on a pc browsing the committee forum.

The note in the minutes was more by way of showing we had made the effort to get you involved than to be showing you as unwilling to be part of it.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

paulc1 said:


> Dani (yodah whoever you are now pretending to be ) if work or holiday takes priority and if you can't make the meetings maybe you should consider stepping down from vice chairman , as Sara has done her best with a family bereavement and made all the meetings needed for the TTOC , just to add to that I have written an article for the next mag and guess who has helped me massively write it SARA ,I could not have done it without her and I was very aware of the Stress she was feeling at the time and she was still willing to help me as I couldn't have done it without her help,she even said apologised to me for the way she spoke to me when she didn't to need to ,bearing in mind she was helping me and the club write this when she was was going thought a hard time and she still gave 100 percent ,not happy mind she's buying a mk2 TT


Kiss arse or creep I can't decide :roll:

Ignore him Dani. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nem said:


> The note in the minutes was more by way of showing we had made the effort to get you involved


Very credible Nick 



Nem said:


> However you have missed the point that you were also logged onto the committee forum at this time, which is a live record (within 5 minutes) of people actually being logged into the forum. So it was a fair assumption to try and call you seeing as you were, or had been in the last couple of minutes, been sat on a pc browsing the committee forum.


Sorry, Nick, I didn't miss any point and I'm glad you mention that it was an assumption on your part that I was sat in front of my computer (from which some members may conclude that I was unwilling to take the Skype )

Let me explain, please: the training sessions with my clients typically last between 65 minutes and 75 minutes. I give myself plenty of time in-between sessions so we don't need to rush.
I usually go up stairs in-between clients to go to the bathroom, check my phone and/or do a quick check on my computers for emails and also the forums. It may have been during one of those quick checks that you saw me logged onto the committee forum. I do take an interest in what's going on.
Alternatively you may not have refreshed your computer over a longer period of time (say half an hour maybe?) and still saw me as logged onto the committee forum.

In any case, I did apologise before the Skype chat saying I would not be available and this is also recorded in the minutes as an apology. What then is the reason for the mention of me being logged onto Skype and the committee forum? There are no other committee minutes ever where any such mention was included!!

I know you said in your last post you tried to include me (despite my prior apology). I would appreciate though if the sentence in question was removed so that no one reading the minutes may get the impression I should have been discredited


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jamman said:


> Ignore him Dani. :wink:


I will do James; thank you :-*


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Please lock this post we have a more relevant venue for the committee to discuss any issues.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, These minutes are avail on the TTOC website, so as Andrew states, it is a better place to discuss, so post locked.
Hoggy.


----------

